
Any CEOs on HN? What do you look for on here? - uptownfunk
Curious to learn more about the non-technical &#x2F; not-actively-hacking business leader community on HN. Do you see any contrast between how hackers think about business vs. less technical more entrepreneurially minded people?
======
logronoide
Hide procrastination with a false sense of keeping up to date on new stuff.

